# University Training Plan NCM (UTPNCM)  2019



## nordi

Anyone applying for 2019 competition?


----------



## edlabonte

Working on it.......


----------



## yolotuber

i applied , ill do acs in november , applied for aerospace engineering


----------



## Schwartzie55

Applied Sept. 3 for AERE, have completed CFAT and qualified for all trades, medical and I trévire week 2 and three Ictober respectively.


----------



## Ladydash

I've applied for UTP, to hopefully have an acceptance for May 2019. By that time I will have been in 7 years and a Cpl. If accepted, I would go to 2Lt, however, I am wondering how long I would be that rank until I am promoted to Lt. Does my previous time in count to a faster promotion? 
Thank you for the help.


----------



## sidemount

Ladydash said:
			
		

> I've applied for UTP, to hopefully have an acceptance for May 2019. By that time I will have been in 7 years and a Cpl. If accepted, I would go to 2Lt, however, I am wondering how long I would be that rank until I am promoted to Lt. Does my previous time in count to a faster promotion?
> Thank you for the help.


1 year for 2Lt to Lt and then 2 more years to Capt...no, your time as a Cpl does not speed up anything.


----------



## Lockwire

If you are applying for UTP out of the area and get accepted, but you have a primary residence somewhere else, will you get a full posting message? Pay/PLD/HHT and buy-sell benefits?

Or can you rent out your primary residence and still buy @ the University but with no benefits?


----------



## sidemount

Lockwire said:
			
		

> If you are applying for UTP out of the area and get accepted, but you have a primary residence somewhere else, will you get a full posting message? Pay/PLD/HHT and buy-sell benefits?
> 
> Or can you rent out your primary residence and still buy @ the University but with no benefits?


It is a full cost posting.


----------



## nordi

Since the deadlines were moved to a sooner date this year, I wonder if the offers will roll in a bit sooner as well.. anyone in the loop for that?


----------



## kelsosr

I'm in the process of getting ready for 2019 application and have a question regarding the criteria for full-credit courses. Per DAOD 5002 a full credit course is: A full-credit course, e.g. six credit hours... however in the pilot entry standards under UTPNCM: (in Quebec, four (4) university courses of three (3) credits) is also acceptable. I am currently enrolled in two 3 credit courses at Athabasca, therefore can I assume that these 2 courses alone will not meet standards. If I complete four 3 credit courses will I meet standards even if not in Quebec? 

I have an appointment with the BPSO in late January and will be able to confirm then, however the deadline for course application is before that, hence the reason for applying before the appointment (To get things on track ASAP). I have no problem completing four 3 credit courses if it's acceptable, however if its not and if anyone has concrete experience with this then I rather pull out of the 3 credit courses and find some 6 credit courses.

Has anyone been able to apply with only two 3 credit course, or perhaps 4 or more 3 credit courses?


----------



## sidemount

The minimum to apply for UTPNCM is 4 3-credit hour(1 semester/half year) courses or 2 6-credit hour (2 semester/full year) courses. Total of 12 credit hours.

If you only have 2 3-credit hour courses, you don't meet the minimum standards to apply. You would need either 2 more half year or 1 full year course in order for your file to be processed.


----------



## DRC RENNUG

Have any of you successfully applied for ACSO or AEC this year? Hoping you're all enjoying holiday leave!


----------



## ridsteram

What do you mean successfully applied? Like aircrew selection completed?


----------



## DRC RENNUG

Successfully applied meaning, met all minimum requirements and had file sent to Ottawa for board selection


----------



## nordi

Where can I find last year’s information on the amount applicants and selections per trade? I found the SIP report card, it doesn’t seem to show the number of applicants.

Thanks


----------



## Kraimer

2017 Numbers found randomly on the DWAN  

Program    Selected   Applicants
1.   CFR              134           188
2.   SCP                54             91
3.   UTPNCM         69            155
4.   IBDP               9             14
5.   PGT               55            134
6.   MLTP              3              30
7.   MMTP             5              15
8.   MPTP              1               2
9.   MDTP              1               4
10. SEELM             5               5

Of course these numbers change year to year, but I hope this helps give you a rough idea of the odds of acceptance for each program. Your PSO can probably find the exact numbers from last year.


----------



## nordi

Thanks, I am currently verifying numbers for UTP CELE for last year, applicants vs selected.. hopefully I get something in the fol days.

Applied for CELE and Sigs.. really hope this year does it! Re-wrote my CFAT and increased my score quite a bit. *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## 135Doris

I have heard that some offer came out lately for SCP and CFR. Does anybody here got something?


----------



## nordi

What did the canforgen say for SCP/CFR offers?


----------



## 135Doris

nordi said:
			
		

> What did the canforgen say for SCP/CFR offers?



For CFR : 
•Selection board – Mid-Jan 19
•Offers – Mar/Apr 19

FOR SCP:
•Selection board – Feb 19
•Offers – Apr 19


----------



## nordi

Ok makes sense. It looks like the very top candidates end up receiving offers very closely following selection boards. Not sure if those also include no-cost move offers.


----------



## Trackrl

DRC RENNUG said:
			
		

> Have any of you successfully applied for ACSO or AEC this year? Hoping you're all enjoying holiday leave!



I applied for ACSO, AEC and MPO, I was successful at ACS, so it's just a waiting game now. Should I assume you've applied as well? I'm curious about the numbers, from what I gathered on my ACS in December, none of the other UTP applicants passed for ACSO. Anyone know how many ACS serials are run in a cycle?


----------



## DRC RENNUG

Sorry for slow reply. I have applied for ACSO as well. Not sure how many selections they run in a year. I did my selection in November and was successful. Now just waiting for the board to sit, I believe the CANFORGEN says it sits next week? 

Good luck to all of you


----------



## AVStech541

I applied for AERE, looks like I have some competition. I'm posted to Moose Jaw and got accepted to University of Regina, if I'm selected will I get posted to Regina or will I be expected to stay in Moose Jaw and commute 70 km each way?


----------



## Trackrl

You will get a posting message for the university you applied to. Whether or not that is a cost move though is based on km. I think 50 km is the threshold so I believe you would also be entitled to a cost move but don't quote me on that.


----------



## TechCrmn

Trackrl said:
			
		

> I applied for ACSO, AEC and MPO, I was successful at ACS, so it's just a waiting game now. Should I assume you've applied as well? I'm curious about the numbers, from what I gathered on my ACS in December, none of the other UTP applicants passed for ACSO. Anyone know how many ACS serials are run in a cycle?



Hey,

I applied for ACSO as well but through CEOTP not UTP. I have also been wondering how many applicants are out there and how many ACSOs they will be accepting this year through NCM commissioning programs. I guess we will all find out soon enough, let me know if you guys here anything!


----------



## K1tesurf

I applied pilot through both utp and ceotp. Any others out there? Good luck to all.


----------



## DRC RENNUG

ACSO & AEC 
UTPNCM

Anyone aware if the boards are actually sitting this week as per the CANFORGEN? 

Take care


----------



## sidemount

If past years are any indication of what will happen this year I will say to be patient.

Offers in the May time frame are quite normal. End of March/first of April would be crazy fast for them.

To keep it in perspective, I received my offer in June of my competition year.

The waiting game sucks, but stand by to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Trackrl

If you search SIP ACSO or SIP AEC on the defence network home page, you can see the strategic intake plan with the numbers expected for each year. There are 2 ACSO and 4 AEC spots for UTPNCM. I'm not sure about CEOTP though.


----------



## armouredguy23

Hey guys, just want to give you my advice. 

I was accepted last year for the 2018 competition as Log O. All i can say is stay on top of your shit and if you have a good CoC, get them to check in every once in a while, especially when you're approaching the deadline for decisions.

Myself and at least one other case from my squadron had their files lost last year and if we had not been on top of our files, we would have missed the deadlines and not been accepted. By inquiring, we were able to re-send our files just in time for the decision to be made and we both made it in the program.

That's all i have to say.

Cheers.


----------



## DRC RENNUG

Thanks for the heads up. I've had multiple issues with my file last year and again this year. 

Hopefully everything made it to the boards this year.


----------



## K1tesurf

Jeez...there are either not very many applicants this year, or people are being very quiet. Let’s hope it was the first


----------



## Trackrl

Yeah I sure hope that's the case. I also hope they can get messages out as early as possible this year. I'm now sitting on a posting message for this aps, one last F you from my current trade. Not an ideal situation arranging for a move across the country without knowing if I'm actually going or not.


----------



## TechCrmn

K1tesurf said:
			
		

> Jeez...there are either not very many applicants this year, or people are being very quiet. Let’s hope it was the first



A few members at my unit that had applied for CFR received offers a few weeks ago. Someone else who had applied for the Special Commissioning Plan (SCP) received an offer at the beginning of this week. I don't know of anyone that has heard back from CEOTP or UTP (myself included) as of yet. I know the SCP solicitation msg had said the board was going to sit mid-Feb with offers NLT April. The CEOTP msg said board mid-Mar with offers NLT April. I'm not sure if this means by the beginning or end of April, but I'm hoping for the latter. If it is end April, and the CEOTP/UTP boards take the same amount of time from board-to-offer as the SCP did, then we might be waiting until mid April for a offer  Hopefully though, the msg means the beginning of April and we all hear back within the next two weeks  

If anyone hears anything, let us know!


----------



## 2Happy

Good day everyone,
Here's some info I have for you that might help you with the process. This is info I gather from different person so it might not be 100% right but close.

First, they are using a new program this year for selection so files shouldn't be lost like it happen last year. 
Second, the dates has been moved forward this year since they are using a new program and they wanted to do it quickly this year, however, they are a little bit late on the timing they gave.
Also, some CFR offers came out couple weeks ago. I know some SCP offers came out this week for some trade. From what I've gather, offers for UTP-NCM and CEOTP still in the competition list. So I don't think any offers came out for that yet. More to come.

Cheers


----------



## nordi

Additional information:

You HAVE to apply to RMC SEPARATELY. Applying to UTPNCM does not mean you are automatically accepted to RMC. You have to treat RMC like any other university you applied for - they require an application just like any uni. In the last couple years, candidates were arriving at RMC on their IPS and realizing (mid july by then) that they have never been accepted into RMC to begin with.


----------



## Trackrl

nordi said:
			
		

> Additional information:
> 
> You HAVE to apply to RMC SEPARATELY. Applying to UTPNCM does not mean you are automatically accepted to RMC. You have to treat RMC like any other university you applied for - they require an application just like any uni. In the last couple years, candidates were arriving at RMC on their IPS and realizing (mid july by then) that they have never been accepted into RMC to begin with.



The utpncm offer comes with the place and program of study, how could they have wound up at RMC if they never applied there? They would have had a posting message to whatever university they did apply to. That was more likely a mistake by dpmg with the offer.


----------



## nordi

Trackrl said:
			
		

> The utpncm offer comes with the place and program of study, how could they have wound up at RMC if they never applied there? They would have had a posting message to whatever university they did apply to. That was more likely a mistake by dpmg with the offer.



Good point, I meant for those who selected RMC as one of their universities to attend for UTPNCM. So this info only applies for people who selected RMC as a choice, and/or received an offer to study at RMC. On the 2018 UTPNCM application, there was a checkbox confirming whether or not the applicant wishes to attend RMC. Some BPSO's had the impression that ticking that box meant that the UTPNCM process would simply wedge that applicant into a spot at RMC. This is incorrect, RMC has nothing to do with the UTPNCM process.


----------



## Trackrl

Ah OK, that makes sense. They changed the whole application form this year. At one time a UTPNCM application was an automatic application to RMC. From what my BPSO told me they don't care as much as they used too if you attend RMC or not. They'd rather you stay in your geographical area to avoid a cost move.


----------



## nordi

There is one confirmed SCP and one CFR from 8 Wing Trenton, but haven't heard anything on UTPNCM offers yet.. Anyone hear anything?


----------



## 2Happy

nordi said:
			
		

> There is one confirmed SCP and one CFR from 8 Wing Trenton, but haven't heard anything on UTPNCM offers yet.. Anyone hear anything?



I've saw couple SCP offers within the last two weeks but nothing yet for UTPNCM. However, I don't know anyone who applied for UTP except for myself...

Cheers


----------



## DRC RENNUG

8 WPSO Office sent out an email to the CCLK's on Tuesday stating offers will begin to come out. It didn't have any dates attached to it but said that offers would be sent direct to the member and the +Unit accounts.


----------



## K1tesurf

Was away from work for a few weeks...seen the post last night that msgs were beginning to be drafted and got really excited to check my email this morning. There was nothing there yet though  Good luck everyone!


----------



## nordi

Yeah no word on any received offer yet.. good luck


----------



## TechCrmn

Yea nothing here yet either, hopefully we all hear something soon!


----------



## Trackrl

I'm off to the field for the next two months, was hoping to hear back by now but hopefully I'll have good news from the field OR. Good luck everyone!


----------



## nordi

Just got my UTPNCM offer today for CELE, going to RMC in September! Still can't believe it! Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Trackrl

Nice! Messages are rolling out, congrats!


----------



## K1tesurf

nordi said:
			
		

> Just got my UTPNCM offer today for CELE, going to RMC in September! Still can't believe it! Good luck to you guys!



Congrats! So you received via official channel? Did the msg get emailed directly to you?


----------



## nordi

I got an email directly from them, with an attached pdf containing offer.


----------



## TechCrmn

nordi said:
			
		

> Just got my UTPNCM offer today for CELE, going to RMC in September! Still can't believe it! Good luck to you guys!



Congrats! Hopefully we will hear something next week!


----------



## AVStech541

nordi said:
			
		

> Just got my UTPNCM offer today for CELE, going to RMC in September! Still can't believe it! Good luck to you guys!



Congrats! When I read your post I ran back into work to see if my offer for AERE came in, but nothing yet. My CoC told me offers are supposed to come out next week, and I'm glad they're sending them early this year. Even if I'm not selected, it will be nice to know instead of waiting another two months to find out.


----------



## nordi

Thanks!

It looks like the offers should roll out this week. Good luck!


----------



## TechCrmn

nordi said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> It looks like the offers should roll out this week. Good luck!



Yea you too, fingers crossed!


----------



## K1tesurf

My refresh finger is already sore


----------



## TechCrmn

K1tesurf said:
			
		

> My refresh finger is already sore



Haha...do you mean for your email box? Outlook should deliver messages almost instantly.


----------



## K1tesurf

Haha I know. it was mostly a joke to indicate Im basically sitting here waiting for an offer. There is a page for msg traffic that I have refreshed more times today then ever in my life though ha.


----------



## TechCrmn

K1tesurf said:
			
		

> Haha I know. it was mostly a joke to indicate Im basically sitting here waiting for an offer. There is a page for msg traffic that I have refreshed more times today then ever in my life though ha.



Yea I hear ya! So on that msg page(if ACIMS) you should be able to go to the top and set an alert. It will send you an email whenever any new messages are added to the list, that way all you need to do is watch your email lol


----------



## DRC RENNUG

What is the ACIMS page? Other than Nordi has anyone heard of others offers coming through? Good luck to everyone


----------



## TechCrmn

TechCrmn said:
			
		

> Yea I hear ya! So on that msg page(if ACIMS) you should be able to go to the top and set an alert. It will send you an email whenever any new messages are added to the list, that way all you need to do is watch your email lol



ACIMS is a web based organizational tool similar to share point, msgs addressed to personal in the unit end up in a group box on ACIMS. A previous poster did say that they are sending msgs directly to members so checking both might be overkill anyway.


----------



## K1tesurf

Yeah the email is good..but its nice to keep track of the traffic to see if other peoples messages are coming out. I haven't seen any today.


----------



## Trackrl

I got an offer for ACSO today, it was sent to my dwan account as well. Good luck to you all!


----------



## TechCrmn

Trackrl said:
			
		

> I got an offer for ACSO today, it was sent to my dwan account as well. Good luck to you all!



Congrats! Did you apply for CEOTP or UTPNCM? or both?


----------



## nordi

Trackrl said:
			
		

> I got an offer for ACSO today, it was sent to my dwan account as well. Good luck to you all!



Congratulations! What school?


----------



## DRC RENNUG

Got an offer today for AEC (2nd choice) UT, Civ School, 2nd year applying to the program. Best of luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Trackrl

nordi said:
			
		

> Congratulations! What school?



Thanks! University of Alberta, congrats to you as well


----------



## JKirke

I am going into the forces with a degree and have a question for those of you that applied through SCP, what would you suggest should be the average time of service before applying for this?

I know I could have went DEO, however I was under the impression from the recruitment office that the DEO route would have been a long wait for myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## K1tesurf

You need to be fully trained in your trade. Depending on the trade it could be 2-5 years.


----------



## McFarlane

I got my offer for HCA last Friday!  I sent the acceptance email, but still haven't heard anything back.  Do they usually acknowledge that they've received your acceptance?

Thanks


----------



## nordi

Havent heard back either, i think they will send something..


----------



## sidemount

MickNotMac said:
			
		

> I got my offer for HCA last Friday!  I sent the acceptance email, but still haven't heard anything back.  Do they usually acknowledge that they've received your acceptance?
> 
> Thanks


You likely won't hear anything until your posting message shows up (either geographical or to base BTL/ULO)
They are slowly trickling out but a few weeks its likely your wait time.


----------



## nordi

Any one here receive a new offer for terms of service (TOS)? I haven't been contacted yet by DMCA-4.


----------



## Trackrl

nordi said:
			
		

> Any one here receive a new offer for terms of service (TOS)? I haven't been contacted yet by DMCA-4.



You should talk to your OR and get your chief clerk to sort it out. They should be able to get you the TOS then they have to send a copy to the commissioning clerk.


----------



## nordi

Trackrl said:
			
		

> You should talk to your OR and get your chief clerk to sort it out. They should be able to get you the TOS then they have to send a copy to the commissioning clerk.



I've been to my OR and they sent me back saying that I dont need a TOS, which doesnt make sense because my current TOS dont even cover my schooling.


----------



## Trackrl

nordi said:
			
		

> I've been to my OR and they sent me back saying that I dont need a TOS, which doesnt make sense because my current TOS dont even cover my schooling.



I would be insistent, you definitely do need new TOS to cover your obligitory service period. I believe May 15 is the deadline to send a copy to the commissioning clerk, that is mine anyway. If you don't have a direct line to the chief clerk, go through your chain and show them the part of the utp offer that says you need new TOS.


----------



## pylon

It could be worth contacting the Terms of Service clerk at your Base/Wing OR and speaking with them. Congrats on the offer and good luck.


----------



## nordi

Thanks for the advice, i returned with the UTPNCM canforgen in hand and the new TOS was just sent up my COC.'

Here is the ref they found: Ref: DOAD 5002-9 3.9 (7)


----------



## edlabonte

I got my offer for ACSO. I'm looking forward to my second military career.


----------



## Ladydash

Those who applied UTP, any receive offers for Log O or PSO yet? Trying to patiently wait.


----------



## misratah500

I got accepted last year for MARS/NWO and just finished first year. I can already tell i'm gonna hate this trade. has anyone sucessfully switched trades while going through school? I think its a VOT-U


----------



## sidemount

misratah500 said:
			
		

> I got accepted last year for MARS/NWO and just finished first year. I can already tell i'm gonna hate this trade. has anyone sucessfully switched trades while going through school? I think its a VOT-U


Yes, I did it this year. Although I finished school and was on dp 1.2. After sustaining a back injury on course and some significant rehab I decided to switch it up.  Its just the Officer VOT-U process, Which I believe you can apply for in your last 2 years of school. Quite straight forward but its only once a year selection unlike NCMs every 3 months.


----------



## Thermal

misratah500 said:
			
		

> I got accepted last year for MARS/NWO and just finished first year. I can already tell i'm gonna hate this trade. has anyone sucessfully switched trades while going through school? I think its a VOT-U



Yes, it's called VOT-U. As far as I know, you are eligible to apply after you have successfully completed your BMOQ (mod 1 & mod 2) if you don't already have it. Also, you should be doing fine in your school (as in you are not failing classes). The process is just like any other VOT but you can only do it once a year. I did VOT-U in September which was my 2nd year of university, and PSO interview was done in October. The offer usually starts to roll out starting in February of the following year, and you could be waiting for the offer up to May or even June (which was my case). The best thing is you talk to your PSO for more up to date information if you are serious about applying for VOT-U. I hope this helped and good luck!


----------



## sidemount

So I was incorrect about being in the final 2 years of study, that was for the special vot-u that just finished.

See the just released CANFORGEN on the subject: 055/19
That should answer your questions.


----------



## edlabonte

Anybody got a posting message yet?


----------



## nordi

No posting message yet, I am awaiting for a cost move.


----------



## Trackrl

edlabonte said:
			
		

> I got my offer for ACSO. I'm looking forward to my second military career.



Congrats! Are you doing the full four years of school? If so we may end up on the same course.


----------



## edlabonte

Trackrl said:
			
		

> Congrats! Are you doing the full four years of school? If so we may end up on the same course.



I have 2.5 years of school. 2022 I should be on deck for the ACSO course.


----------



## nordi

Congrats to all who have been accepted, just got my posting message, see you at RMC Otter Sqn!


----------



## mpfil

I got my offer for PSO a few weeks ago but I am still waiting for a posting message. Anyone here still waiting for their posting message? I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## Trackrl

mpfil said:
			
		

> I got my offer for PSO a few weeks ago but I am still waiting for a posting message. Anyone here still waiting for their posting message? I'm a bit nervous.



I still don't have mine either, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't come until sometime in June.


----------



## nordi

Cost moves take priority on posting messages, if you are no cost, you will get it later.


----------



## stoker dave

misratah500 said:
			
		

> I got accepted last year for MARS/NWO and just finished first year. I can already tell i'm gonna hate this trade.



That is, I am sure, a frustrating situation. 

Please let me first point out that as an officer being an NWO is a career and profession; not a trade.  It is just semantics, but words matter.

What exactly do you hate?  Have you been to sea on a ship?  Do you hate going to sea?  Or is it what you are studying that is what you dislike?  If you can be a bit more specific maybe we can help.  I will suggest that there are huge differences between (A) what you study at school (B) being in school  (C) MARS/NWO training and (D) a career as a MARS/NWO.  

If being in the navy and being an NWO is really not for you, take action right away to make the necessary changes.  You do not want to live your life doing something you don't like and don't want to do.  That is in nobody's best interest.


----------



## havok_2002

Good day Buck,

I am looking to apply to UTPNCM to go TDO, and I am currently a Sup Tech.

Can you please tell me what status these two trades are and how many TDO positions are available this or next FY?

I believe that Sup Tech is probably red right now, as that's how my luck usually works.  Any info on my intended CoA is appreciated.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## winds_13

HavoK said:
			
		

> Good day Buck,
> 
> I am looking to apply to UTPNCM to go TDO, and I am currently a Sup Tech.
> 
> Can you please tell me what status these two trades are and how many TDO positions are available this or next FY?
> 
> I believe that Sup Tech is probably red right now, as that's how my luck usually works.  Any info on my intended CoA is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your time.



HavoK,

If you are applying for UTPNCM, refer to the CANFORGEN and the DWAN page for the Director of Personnel Generation Requirements (DPGR). Look under "Production Reports" for the "SIP Scorecard", it will show the number of positions for each in-service selection program by trade.


----------



## Wolven

HavoK said:
			
		

> Good day Buck,
> 
> I am looking to apply to UTPNCM to go TDO, and I am currently a Sup Tech.
> 
> Can you please tell me what status these two trades are and how many TDO positions are available this or next FY?
> 
> I believe that Sup Tech is probably red right now, as that's how my luck usually works.  Any info on my intended CoA is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your time.



Hi there HavoK,

You certainly can apply for TDO. I just received my stripe and am the 1 of 1 UTP for TDO this year I believe. I was also a supply tech up until today. I'm going to a civvie U for a Bachelor of Commerce in HR Management, and from talking to future peers it seems the requirement has changed from an education degree so you have some leeway for your application/what you want to study. I recommend applying to more than just TDO, if you really want into the program it is better to have more options on your application.

Cheers.


----------



## Lockwire

Can anyone please provide an example of their memo for the CoC recommendations? I'm kinda late to the party for the 2020 competition since the due date is Oct 1 but I was dealing with some stuff. Now CoC has 1 week to put my package for the BPSO and I want to make sure it goes well 

You could substitute personal info with ***. Send a copy to ivan-fm@hotmail.com if you have a chance please


----------



## international4455

Is the UTPNCM still functioning ? please kindly share the details of it.


----------



## edlabonte

At this time of year the CAF is taking in applications for the 2020 UTPNCM competition. You will have to find the relevant CANFORGEN with the details. In the new year they hold selection boards, In the spring they push out offers, then candidates move during APS and start school in the fall... It's very much an annual cycle that kicks off with a CANFORGEN in the summer. Fair warning, it's very competitive, only about half of those that apply get an offer. Depending on what occupation you want to take will further dictate how many spots are available for applicants. The only advice i can give is if your CFAT score isn't very high, talk to your BPSO to retake the CFAT. It makes up the largest portion of your score and is very objective. Other elements of the ranking score are more subjective and the board has to has how who sits where. Think of the CFAT score as your pre-ranking, the better it is, the higher your score is before the board even sits.


----------



## cti

Good day all,

Applying to both RMC and civilian college/university is highly encouraged for UTPNCM under the CANFORGEN msg, but I am not obligated to apply to RMC, if I understand it correctly? How do I initiate my application for RMC if I was choosing that path anyways? I do not see an option on OCAS/OUAC or CAF Online Application Portal (as I am already serving). Also, when are the transcripts submitted? When I brought them to my initial meeting with the PSO, I was advised to just present a photocopy later if I wanted to keep the originals.

I have already submitted my memo showing interest, DND 4495 and adjoining references up the CoC. I have put RMC as an Institution on the Application for In-Service Selection Programme Form, but following recommendation and discussing with the BPSO during the interview, I may have it removed as I have a newborn and am married.

Please advise.

Thank you


----------



## edlabonte

I'm sure lots of members with families apply to RMC and go to school and are very successful. I specifically did not mention RMC on my application at all because i did not want the SCHOOL being my reason for not coming home to spend time with my family. Class and studying is already enough of your time eaten up every week, add in a wife and newborn.... 

If i was you, JMHO, drop the RMC, go to Civy U, make the work/life balance a lot easier. 

Good luck


----------



## cti

Hi,

Thanks for your input. When are the transcripts submitted?

Regards.


----------



## edlabonte

cti said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your input. When are the transcripts submitted?
> 
> Regards.



I submitted mine with my application.


----------



## winds_13

It is something to consider that without having RMC as an option, you will be competing for a more limited number of positions. A finite number of spots for UTNCM are reserved for Otter Sqn at RMC, and they are always filled. Your BPSO should have more info.


----------



## cti

The closing date for In-Service Application submission has just passed for subject competition, and I am hoping to somewhat revive this thread so that we can share our experiences and understanding. It is an attempt to bring awareness to potential applicants in the future and perhaps alleviate that feeling of anxiety some may have, including myself. A lot has been discussed in the other thread before dying off, but here's to more. 

First time applying and I applied for LogO & Sig O . My interview is scheduled for next month.


----------



## cti

For those that applied to the competition this year, what trade did you apply for and where would you like to go to school?


----------



## Drallib

Where did some of you see when the boards were sitting to look at applicants? I applied for Pilot through CEOTP this year, was told the offers would be sent out late march/early april, and judging by the posts on this thread from last year that time frame looks pretty accurate. Waiting just seems to be the worst lol.

Good luck to everyone this year who applied UTPNCM and CEOTP (and the other entry plans).


----------



## hitchy_11

Y’all got anymore of them UTPNCM offers?!?


----------

